
Ask HN: Should I Remove an Online Pseudonym? - valkorhe
I&#x27;ve gone by a pseudonym online for around 8 years, but now that I&#x27;m older (over 18) I&#x27;ve considered replacing it with my actual name so online work I do can be easily attributed to me. This includes social media, GitHub, forums, and normal conversation. This is not a nickname, per se, but rather an actual name different from my own (like John Doe).<p>My primary consideration is GitHub - I would like to have projects I create hosted by my real account used in these online communities. Any form of migration I do would involve changing package name (com.mypsuedonym -&gt; com.myactualname), so there is also a bit of a development aspect to this.<p>Has anyone gone through something like this before, or is able to offer resources on the process? Is this something that is a good idea, or should I prefer to keep using the pseudonym for as long as I&#x27;m involved in things online? My opinion is that if a change is to be made the sooner the better.<p>Thanks!<p>Note: I don&#x27;t have anything online that&#x27;s sketchy, illegal, inappropriate, or anything to hide from a potential employer or grandmother.
======
